# Been to Sanibel or Marco island recently?



## topdog (Apr 17, 2015)

We have never been to either, but are thinking of going later this year.  For just a couple, which would you choose, between Charter Club on Marco, or Hurricane House, Sanibel Cottages, Shell Island or Sanibel Beach Club I or II on Sanibel?


----------



## chriskre (Apr 17, 2015)

Personally I prefer Marco over Sanibel.
Sanibel is infested with sand fleas/no seeums much of the summer and I've yet to encounter it in Marco.  

Charter club has a beautiful beach and the rooms all have nice views of the sunset.  

I live in Miami so Marco is also closer for me, which is a plus.


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 18, 2015)

Never been to Marco, but we love Sanibel in October.  Sand fleas?  First I've heard of them.  No seeums?  Yes, they are there.  Some people are really bothered and others aren't.  

From comparisons of the two that I've read, Marco is high rise and concrete.  Sanibel is not.  Nothing over four stories, some old Florida charm, great shelling and Ding Darling. Also, great long stretches of beach.  I've seen people walk over 100 feet into the Gulf.  Sunrises are wonderful.

Any of the places on Sanibel you mention are nice to stay in.  We own at Sanibel Beach Club 1.  

You may want to go to tripadvisor and pose your question on the Sanibel forums.  It has been asked before, so first search to see if you can find a thread or two to see what has already been posted.


----------



## MarcoCharlie (Apr 18, 2015)

You can't go wrong with any of these places, although we also personally prefer Marco because it is more developed, with many good restaurants within easy walking distance from the beachfront resorts, and its wide curved beach and more direct sunsets. We really like both Charter Club and Eagle's Nest on Marco, although we don't really care for the screened-in lanais at Eagle's Nest which detract from the beautiful view. But it depends on what you're looking for. If you want a very quiet, get-away-from-it-all vacation, then Sanibel is probably your best choice. And regardless, it you find an  opening at Sanibel Cottages then jump on it. We absolutely love that place.  It is small - 28 units spread over 7 buildings arranged in a horseshoe around the pool and pond. The units are large - around 1400 sq ft not counting the open porch and a separate screened-in porch. One caveat on the Cottages: Even though availability is very limited, get a top floor (even-numbered) unit if you can. Due to its wood frame construction, the bottom units can be a bit noisy if you have people above you that are doing a lot of running or stomping around. Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## urple2 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ive been to both Marco and Sanibel. I personally prefer sanibel. Its more of an island/beach feel and less built up.
Any of those places you mentioned should be good. Ive stayed at shell island beach club(which is no longer managed by HGVC). Great resort. I have a fixed week at Tortuga Beach club in Sanibel.


----------



## silentg (Apr 18, 2015)

Only been to Marco Island, but friends own at Sanibel and love it. Sounds like a win whichever you choose!


----------



## topdog (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks folks, for your thoughts. 

Chriskre, how long does it take, please, to drive from say Marco Island to Ft. Lauderdale?


----------



## taterhed (Apr 18, 2015)

I haven't stayed at Marcos, but I can vouch for one thing about Sanibel:  the black flies (gnats, fleas--whatever) are very ferocious during certain times at SI.  Take protectant with you.

Great trip though....


----------



## chriskre (Apr 18, 2015)

topdog said:


> Thanks folks, for your thoughts.
> 
> Chriskre, how long does it take, please, to drive from say Marco Island to Ft. Lauderdale?



It's about 2-1/2 hours from Ft. Lauderdale airport.
You can pick up I-75 from SR 535 which leaves right out of the airport or do it in reverse from Marco.
I-75 AKA Alligator Alley.  Not much to see on the way but alligators.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 18, 2015)

chriskre said:


> It's about 2-1/2 hours from Ft. Lauderdale airport.
> You can pick up I-75 from SR 535 which leaves right out of the airport or do it in reverse from Marco.
> I-75 AKA Alligator Alley.  Not much to see on the way but alligators.


I usually make that drive right at two hours, door-to-door, with no traffic. When we stay at our Surf Club week, we often fly in/out of FLL as there are usually better prices and direct flights vs. flying from Ft. Myers (RSW).

A boring drive; just set the cruise and go.

Kurt


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 18, 2015)

Kurt, loved the Surf Club,   but the drive doesn't have to be boring,  take rt 41 instead and see all kinds of wildlife and drive through goodland too on the way to Marco.  both Sanibel and Marco are great places to visit.


----------



## flexonguy (Apr 19, 2015)

*Thinking of booking Gulf*

I have no experience booking Marco island or Sanibel. Can you book say a Tuesday to a Tuesday?  Or are you restricted to certain check in dates?  Also, how do you book since it is not on-line booking?  Thinking of going mid October.  Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## chriskre (Apr 19, 2015)

flexonguy said:


> I have no experience booking Marco island or Sanibel. Can you book say a Tuesday to a Tuesday?  Or are you restricted to certain check in dates?  Also, how do you book since it is not on-line booking?  Thinking of going mid October.  Any advice is appreciated!



You could book a Tuesday to Tuesday if it was available but you might have to change units since 
these resorts were developed as weeks resorts and aren't true club resorts but affiliates.

You have to call in to book as the affiliates do not have online booking yet.  
Mid October is low season so you'll probably have good success finding something in SW Florida.  
Charter Club usually has the best availability since it's one of the biggest resorts in the area.


----------



## GTLINZ (Apr 22, 2015)

We have stayed on both Sanibel at Casa Ybel and on Marco at Sunset Cove. I also just booked on Estero Island (SeaWatch) for my son and future daughter in law!

First off - I am guessing that you are asking before you try to book. My comment is in general and may not apply to all of the south FL gulf coast resorts - but they are non-HGVC affilliates and somebody has to not only become an HGVC member (which is optional and often not the culture) but they also have to call and turn in their week.  This should help you understand that there is limited inventory.   

So it does not hurt for you to get a feel for where you want to go - but please realize that if your really want to visit a gulf coast HGVC location, you may need to make a changeable reservation at the first place that is available and continue to see if you can get into a place that you might like better. Another important point to realize, which works both against you and to your advantage, is that any inventory that becomes available is not posted online (except for open season). I have gotten all of my reservations by calling constantly. And another small detail - since you have to call to book, you pay the call-in price for a reservation even though you cannot book online ($99 changeable).

The units are almost all on a beach, and 20+ years old. I think you would likely be happy with either Sanibel/Captiva or Marco. We stayed at Sunset Cove on Marco, which is NOT on the beach, because we had a lot of folks going and they had 3BR units - but almost all of them are on the beach. I rode all over Sanibel and Captiva after renting a bike - and it is more quiet, remote, and laid back.  Marco is more high rise with more restaurant choices and things to do. They are both great, and the units should be maintained to Hilton standards - but they tend to be independent timeshare communities on beautiful beaches without a lot of activities. And to be specific - almost all of the units are 2br.

I have called in spurts over the years looking for inventory - and what pops up the most is Charter Club - which is likely the single largest complex out of all of them on a very nice beach at Marco. It was work me to book each of my units - but I really enjoyed our trips to both places, and I am thrilled to have booked Estero Island for our kid's honeymoon.  

I am not completely sure what you are looking for - but I hope I have helped.


----------



## rebels (Apr 25, 2015)

We have stayed on Marco a half dozen times and driven around and stopped at the Sanibel resorts.

There are couple of items we did not like about Sanibel.  First there is a toll to get on the island (remember it to be $6?).  The beach is not clean and sandy. It is full of broken shells.

On Marco the beach is great and does not have all the shells, plus no toll.

On Marco we like Eagles Nest (have reservations there in May and Aug/Sept).  Charter Club North/front units are the best.  Surf Club is also nice but Club Regency is on the beach but the units don't have beach views.

Sunset Cove is not HGVC resort any longer (I think it is Holiday Inn Club) but there are still some HGVC units you can get.  As said above it is not on beach.

When I go it is Marco.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 30, 2015)

Never having been on vacation in the part of the country, is there a time of year to avoid, or is pretty nice most of the year?  

Thinking ahead to 2016 or 2017 for a trip to this part of the country.


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 30, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Never having been on vacation in the part of the country, is there a time of year to avoid, or is pretty nice most of the year?
> 
> Thinking ahead to 2016 or 2017 for a trip to this part of the country.



Florida is hot and very humid during the late April (early May) through late September (early October). 

The "Snowbird" season (When all the tourists show up) usually starts after thanksgiving through the end of April. 

Hurricane season is June 1 - Nov 30.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 30, 2015)

It is beautiful here in November, one of the best months all year.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 30, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Never having been on vacation in the part of the country, is there a time of year to avoid, or is pretty nice most of the year?
> 
> Thinking ahead to 2016 or 2017 for a trip to this part of the country.



Speaking as a Floridian, we go to the beach in the summers, so for us that's the best time to visit.   
I'd say May to September is best for us warm blooded Floridians, but might be too hot for you if you're a northerner.


----------

